

"Human races are evolving away from each other" - amichail
http://www.physorg.com/news116169889.html

======
andyn
[the story is removed, it will be back here on Monday, Dec. 10, 2007]

The article appears to have evolved away from the website too. I think this is
the same one:

<http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/90998.php>

~~~
tuukkah
Gone too.

